# Puppy pees when it meets people



## VickyH (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello. I have noticed that my 13 week old puppy has started peeing when she meets new people or dogs. She doesn't do it when she sees me or people she knows better. We have had her for three weeks and she didn't seem to do it when we first got her. Is this normal? I know they call it submissive peeing but is there anything I can do to help her overcome it or could she grow out of it. 

Thanks


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Sometimes it's out of fear, sometimes it's out of excitement. 
Aside from the peeing, does she do anything else? Like whine, or jump up, or roll over, tuck her tail, anything like that?


----------



## VickyH (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes she does jump up and tuck her tail too,


----------



## VickyH (Jan 8, 2013)

She always seems very keen to meet new dogs and people. She doesn't seem shy. Although that may be only my interpretation!


----------



## VickyH (Jan 8, 2013)

I think she looks more excited than afraid.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My pup excited wizzed when he saw people, especially his favorite people, around the time when he was first housebroken. I think at the time it required so much concentration for him to keep track of his bladder, that sometimes it just escaped him! As he got older he grew out of it about 99%. If he has a full bladder, and gets super over excited, he'll dribble a little sometimes. We can manage it now if we know someone who he adores is coming over, to make sure he's out to pee before they get here!


----------



## VickyH (Jan 8, 2013)

Really glad I found this forum. Boy, puppies are work! I've had three kids but puppies are all the hard work all at once. Just when you think you have one issue sorted another comes along. I am trying to read as much as I can about every aspect of puppy training, but always worried I'm getting it wrong. Lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the best way to go about it would be to make greetings as boring as possible. If it's excitement peeing, it should help. No cuddling, no HAIPUPPY's, just, quiet, calm approaching. 
If it's submissive peeing, that could be a similar solution as well. I think with this one, having the dog approach people when she's ready would be a better way of going about it.

But also, at 13 weeks, she can't control her bladder at all, especially when she's excited. So I would try that, but keep this in mind as well.


----------



## VickyH (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you. She never does it for me as I come and go from the house all the time. So i dont tend to make too much of a fuss of her when i come in. It's generally new people. She never does it at any other time such as at loud noises, just when she meets new people and dogs. She never shys away and is soooooo keen on meeting new people, generally leaving them a little gift on their shoe. Lol


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

She's excited. Our most recent dog did that too, she was so excited to see new people, she'd lose control of her bladder . When she had better bladder control, it stopped on it's own as she became housetrained.


----------



## VickyH (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you. I really hope it decreases as she gets older. She is a total cutie. I think she is possible a little submissive also but she has never been mistreated or yelled at so I am hoping that once she gets better socialised and more confident.


----------



## VickyH (Jan 8, 2013)

Canaqua said:


> She's excited. Our most recent dog did that too, she was so excited to see new people, she'd lose control of her bladder . When she had better bladder control, it stopped on it's own as she became housetrained.


Has she been spayed. If so did the excitement peeing return at all after spaying. Can you remember what age she grew out of it. Thanks


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

My bigger dog is two and still does that. I've just come to anticipate the dribble.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

VickyH said:


> Has she been spayed. If so did the excitement peeing return at all after spaying. Can you remember what age she grew out of it. Thanks


She was spayed at 7 months, with a laparascopic spay that removed ovaries only. We got her at 12 weeks, completely untrained. The excited, involuntary, peeing stopped, I think, within a few weeks and she was fully housetrained by 5 months as long as we took her out regularly (not left alone for more than 3-4 hours still). She could go 11pm to 5:30 am at night by then, but not that long during the day. Spayed at 7 months and she remained fully housetrained and has had no excited peeing or accidents since. She's 20 months now and hasn't had any kind of accident in ages, she goes 9pm to 6am at night now, no problem, I sometimes have to drag her out of bed to go pee in the morning .


----------

